# [solved]genkernel problem

## skydoom

hallo leute...

ich wollt heute mal nen neuen kernel bauen...zwecks smbfs unterstützung...bisher hab ich das immer mit genkernel gemacht.

Nun habe ich folgendes gemacht, ich habe die neusten gentoo-sources drauf und genkernel geupdatet...gehe ich nun ins /usr/src/linux directory und führe genkernel --menuconfig all aus kommt leider dies hier:

```
* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10.904

* Running with options: --menuconfig all

Could not find source tarball /var/cache/genkernel/src/e2fsprogs-1.39.tar.gz. Please refetch.

```

was is da los? 

grüße

dennisLast edited by skydoom on Sun Jun 07, 2009 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## skydoom

Lösung gefunden:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=225073

----------

